# Canon 5D IV for bird photography?



## AlanF (Aug 25, 2016)

I use the 5DS R and 7DII for bird photography. Birds in flight are just a small part of what I take, spot-on AF and high resolution are the most important features for me. So, would the 5D IV be an upgrade or an addition (I sold my 5D III, regretfully, a few months ago)?

Whatever the Dilberts say about the Mk IV, it does have some very nice features for us birders and nature shooters. The new focussing system from the 1DX II with greater f/8 capability is a real plus, especially if it is improved generally. The possibility of tweaking focus via the new DPAF could be exciting if it is able to get those just out-of-focus shots sharp. The downsides of the DPAF are huge files and possibly not being able to use DxO on RAW. Better DR at iso 400-800 would be a plus.

So, there is now a dilemma. I much prefer the 5DS R to the 7DII in terms of IQ, but like having it as a back-up, which can be used for action photography. I don't want to lose the very sharp resolution of the 5DS R, enhanced by its not having an AA filter. So, it's waiting for the hands-on reviews of the 5D IV.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 25, 2016)

Looking at the specs it should be interesting for birders.
The extra MP are nice - but I would prefer lower MP and better ISO performance. Improved AF - never a bad thing! The extra F8 AF points are nice, but if I have to resort to extenders then there is plenty of room around the subject for cropping for composition - so nice but not a huge feature for me. Same cards and batteries - yipee!

I suspect that there wouldn't be much in it in good conditions but in poorer light it looks like a nice improvement over the 5D3 and SR.

My vote would be save some pennies and get a used 1DX - the 5 series (to date) and the (my) 7D2 are significantly behind in AF performance, speed, responsiveness and accuracy. They are good but the 1DX is just better. As to the 5D4? We will have to wait and see............


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't think its worth the cost to upgrade, with the exception of those using live dual pixel autofocus for low light and slow lenses, like f/5.6 lenses and TC's. It should improve the ability to photograph wildlife in challenging lighting conditions, as long as the subject is relatively static. For BIF, no or little advantage there.

Its possible that birders will be able to make use of 4K video and 8mb extracts, I'd wait and see.


----------



## rbielefeld (Aug 25, 2016)

For me, a bird photographer almost exclusively, I am very intrigued by the camera. The big thing for me, the 30mp. Many birds are small and even with a 600mm f/4 + 2x TC you have to get really close to keep the crop to a minimum. 

I like the thought of every image I process having an extra 10 mp over what I get now with my 1DxII. The FF images should have stellar detail and the crops will have more detail than what I get now. The 1DxII is an awesome camera and for my BIF work I do not believe there is a better body out there. However, for small bird work, especially perched birds, I think this camera will be great. 

I am sure the AF will be just as accurate as the 1DxII, maybe not quite as snappy getting initial lock-on. But for perched, small birds this really is not a big deal to me. 



The ability to tweak focus, even if the Dual Pixel stuff only results in me being able to improve a small proportion of my "just missed focus on the eye" shots, could be a really great thing for me.

7 fps is plenty for perched birds, or slowly swimming birds, or walking birds, or hopping birds; well you get the picture. Heck, I used to shoot BIF with 7 fps and thought that was heaven. If I did it before I can do it again, especially if the IQ and detail the Mk. IV produces is stellar.

In the end, I will at least try a Mk. IV to see what it does for my work. There is never any issue with trying it out. If you don't like it get rid of it or give it back if you borrowed it, etc.

Click on the image to see the larger version. Taken with 1DxII


----------



## arbitrage (Aug 26, 2016)

Currently I'm using a 5DSR, 1DX2 and D500 for my bird photography. The only tempting spec from the 5D4 to me is the 61 f/8 points combined with 30MP which is more than my 1DX2. If you use and own the 100-400II+1.4TCIII, the 400DOII+2xTCIII or the 500/600 f/4 with 2xTCIII and don't have a 1DX2 then I think the 5D4 would be important to consider. The freedom to compose with all 61points is awesome at f/8.

7FPS at 30MP vs 5FPS at 50MP is a tough call. I think I'd still go for the AA free 5DSR because 5FPS is good enough for perched, floating, feeding birds.

When they make the 50MP, 14FPS, and high-ISO equal to 1DX then sign me up!!


----------



## takesome1 (Aug 26, 2016)

The 5Ds R is a camera of extremes, extreme resolution.
On the opposite end is the 1Dx II with fast speed and high ISO performance.

You have the 7D II which gives you fast, but not insanely fast shutter speed. Still it is kept for its fast talents.

With the 5D IV you would settle for less, less speed, less resolution (and less ISO performance provided you have a 1Dx II as well)

If you choose the 5D IV as your camera you have compromised for a body that falls in the middle. It is the minivan of cameras, it is a compromise.


----------



## rbielefeld (Aug 26, 2016)

In my opinion all cameras are a compromise of some sort given what is on the market. Not until there is a body on the market that has ultra high resolution (30, 40, 50, 60...100+mp; just pick one that suites you) but can be cropped down in camera to desired mp ranged needed for a particular application, can shoot at 14+ fps at full res but can be calmed down as needed for a particular application, has great DR from ISO 100 all the way to 10,000+, has great noise characteristics from ISO 100 to 10,000+, has stellar video capabilities all the way to broadcast quality imagery and ergonomics, is waterproof so it can be used underwater, has OVF and EVF, etc, etc will there be no compromise that photographers will have to make when choosing a camera body. Heck, even then, there will be people who do not think such body is capable of dong what they need and they will get another body to fill in the "gap." I believe it will be a long time before there is a "no compromise" body available, if ever.


----------



## takesome1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Semantics.

The 5D IV is not the fastest, or slowest. It is not the highest resolution or lowest. It compromises on all issues and meets in the middle. 

Other bodies are either the fastest or highest resolution.

The dreaded car analogy, when I was younger I wanted a fast car or a jacked up 4x4. I settled for a 5D IV because with kids I couldn't afford to buy a 5Ds R and a 1Dx II.


----------

